# Has anyone used / heard of Absolute K-9 Services and Eric Winstead



## Michael McClure (Feb 20, 2011)

Any feed back


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Michael McClure said:


> Any feed back


ask him for references?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Just spent 3 days with Sean Rivera, owner of Absolute K-9. I can say he's top notch as far as IPO goes. I hope to train with him more, and soon.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Edward Egan said:


> Just spent 3 days with Sean Rivera, owner of Absolute K-9. I can say he's top notch as far as IPO goes. I hope to train with him more, and soon.


different Absolute k9

Michael dont know anything about them... 
All I can say is the website has a terrible background, which almost gave me a seizure trying to read it...

everything else is hyped to the MAX for sure, whether the guy, or the dogs lives up to that hype, I cannot say...all I can say is that hype would be hard for almost anyone to live up to, in my opinion..


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> different Absolute k9
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, didn't know there was 2


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Too many grammar and spelling mistakes on the website.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd ask to see some proof of his dogs' accomplishments. I think it's interesting that one of his dogs is a PH1 import from the Czech Republic and that both of his PH1 dogs are titled in either KNPV, French Ring, SVV, Schutzhund or USPCA. Not saying anything he is claiming is untrue ...just that it raises some eyebrows.


Also, he has video of "Blade" doing obedience and a catwalk at 9 months old ...is this the same "Blade" that is 5x Champion ...PH1 (440 x 3) and PH2 (457), 2011 Top Working KNPV Police K-9 and 2011 Top Working Belgian Malinois?


I believe a few months back, he had posted video of Yaro Luyken on his videos page claiming it was one of his dogs. Yaro's owner found out and it's not there now, but there are clearly some videos of dogs that don't look like they were filmed in the US ...mostly the videos of the hard hitting/hard biting dogs. Looks like someone took video of a video.


Anyway ...just my impression of the website.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

man that background is brutal !! nothing like a 45K dog.. hmmm


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Google shows up two reviews. Both look like Eric Winstead replies tooting his own horn
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...c-winstead-absolute-k-9-services-reviews.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/forum.read?mnr=609077-absolute-k9-service

Based on the looks of the Website (grammar and spelling errors)
the pictures of other peoples dogs and training. The over blown claims about 4 x Master Trainer (hard to authenticate) etc.etc.
I'd be VERY leery of Mr Winsteads Absolute K9


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Whoa whoa whoa. He's known for his talents with big cats, people. Forget your dogs. This guy trains police lions


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Google shows up two reviews. Both look like Eric Winstead replies tooting his own horn
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...c-winstead-absolute-k-9-services-reviews.html
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/forum.read?mnr=609077-absolute-k9-service
> ...


One would think 1 time Master Trainer would be enough lol ...


----------



## Michael McClure (Feb 20, 2011)

Thans for the feedback


----------



## Kelsey Walters (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmm...

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/for...winstead--absolute-k9-read-before-deaing-with


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Kelsey Walters said:


> Hmm...
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/for...winstead--absolute-k9-read-before-deaing-with


oopss ... amazing this whole internet thing isnt it... LOL


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

Brian Anderson said:


> One would think 1 time Master Trainer would be enough lol ...


I'm a 5 time Master Trainer with multiple Sch. 4 dogs. You only get to that level by being me.


----------

